# Summer Triple-Crown Series (HobbyStop - Freddies - NORCAR)



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A few people have been interested in putting together a 1/18th "Summer Triple-Crown Series"... A 3 race event at our 3 Northern Ohio tracks:

HobbyStop
Freddies
NORCAR at the gate

We could schedule 1 race a month - May, June, and July....

Would folks be interested in running a points series at 3 different oval tracks?

:thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

what classes just brp or losi mini lates also?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sure Losi LM or Slider and BRP.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh Yeah!!! Sounds good! Great idea! I'm in.  :thumbsup: I'm all over Dat Von...... Already started painting the new BRP Nascar body....different paint scheme.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave - will HobbyStop have summer carpet racing?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - will HobbyStop have summer carpet racing?


Yes Pat will.......as long as there are enough people. 

However......we are running 1/8th and 1/10th electric outside (asphalt track) on Saturdays (12 Saturdays total), which means the scoring equipment will be used on those days. The only Saturdays open this Summer for indoor racing are June 11th, July 16th or August 6th for a Triple-Crown Series race at HobbyStop. All Sundays are booked for Nitro racing, outside track, thus the scoring equipment won't be available to use indoors on Sundays.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

I would prolly be down to run this, if it happens.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Dates!!!*

OK - how about the following dates..

June 11th - HobbyStop West in Toledo

July 16th - NORCAR at the Gate

Aug 19th - Freddies


One race a month..... the Aug 19th race is allready a BRP points race, this would be the final leg of the triple-crown and trophy night!!!


Who is in??


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Count me in. :thumbsup:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:wave: Hi all. Wow sounds fun . lov to see the rules for latemodel. Lil john an myself would run latemodel STOCK 4200kv max With a max Gear limit etc. by the way weres Freddies at ? count us 99% in these races. Sounds like a BLAST !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Freddies is in Revenna,Oh, about one hour south-east of Cleveland.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Things are looking good for this series! 3 different ovals, 3 different locations - 1 champ!

more details to come soon!!! Mark your calendars!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Is there Going to be awards in trophies, cash, prizes ? are ther 2nd an 3rd place awards. just trying to see what were racin for in the series final. thanks from toledo


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i was wondering does any one have a garage there not using


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Things are looking good for this series! 3 different ovals, 3 different locations - 1 champ!
> 
> more details to come soon!!! Mark your calendars!


Nice!!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Is freddies the indoor or outdoor track ?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> Is freddies the indoor or outdoor track ?


indoor


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds sweet cant wait for details. :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> OK - how about the following dates..
> 
> June 11th - HobbyStop West in Toledo
> 
> ...


Micro.....talked to Pat and Saturday, June 11th is confirmed for the 1st leg of the Triple Crown Series at the Toledo Track. Doors will open at 9am and racing will start around noon or there abouts. I'm sure Dave Wiley will bring his famous homemade assorted cookies!! MMMMMMMM I will bring my Natcho dip. Beverages will be available too. Scented candle is still in the restroom......  This should be a real fun time for everyone. :thumbsup: Rules will be posted soon for all classes once we get them nailed down. So stay tuned.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm in !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:wave: Hello were in for the races. Lil john an myself 1/18 latemodel stock . Lookin forward to the class rules. STOCK latemodels should stay stock (stock chassis ) MODIFIED CHASSIS should be in a "OPEN CLASS OR "MOD" CLASS Just a thought an sugestion . Lookin forward to the FINAL rules for all 3 events. :tongue: TEAM MARTIS


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

No Worries. LM Stock chassis will be in the Stock class and Mod LM Chassis will be in Mod classes. You are probably concerned because what was run at the "Darlington race" at the Gate. We ran everything together there with 4200 motors just for fun.....nothing serious. Don't worry, everything will be OK. :thumbsup: We all need to keep in mind that this is all4fun.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Kool no worries here dave . Just Glad to keep MOD in MOD CLASS an STOCKS in STOCK CLASS Makes it more all4fun :thumbsup: Seems sweet cant wait for more details . Team Martis


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there does anyone know how big or small freddies carpet oval is ? or have any pics of the current track


----------



## roger1953 (Mar 3, 2010)

mini latemodel stock should be run without brushless system too, just cut the races down to 4 minutes with these exception.

1. titanium Turn Buckles
2. losi threaded shocks
3. gearing 60/18 max
4. Motor heat sink allowed 
5. New losi late model body (LOSB1316) and McAlister Batesville Mini Late Model (#259)
6. Any connecter for the 2/3 nimh batteries
7. Stock or Baja motors (Baja motors are little slower but more dependable)
8. Batteries: 6 cell batteries up to 1600mah 2/3 amp
9. Bud's stiffener plate
10.Tape may be added to the right front tire to lessen traction and reduce snap rolling
You must use stock Chassis on the Mini Latemodels


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> Hi there does anyone know how big or small freddies carpet oval is ? or have any pics of the current track


Approx 2/3 the size of the Gate


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's 70 x about 35


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

ok kool on the freddies track. On the mini late model class stock. Everything looks good but the no brushless thing. 4200kv should be the limit with a gear limit to . 60/18 is ok . lipo or nihm . everything else suggested is kool. i have our minis set up for brushless im nt going to change mine so we probly wont race this triple then


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hey heres a thought go mini late model brushed stock , mini late model brushless stock same rules just motor difference. an mini late model mod class what you guys think ?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

roger1953 said:


> mini latemodel stock should be run without brushless system too, just cut the races down to 4 minutes with these exception.
> 
> 1. titanium Turn Buckles
> 2. losi threaded shocks
> ...


 I am thinking of comming over for the series and running mlm's I like to know what the "official" rules are. I'd rather have 4200 brushless also and an open gearing on them. please let us know ahead of time so that cars can be prepared


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i might be interested in the triple crown series, but who all is coming from the gate to HobbyStop West in Toledo June 11th. I might need to get a ride from the gate to HobbyStop West in Toledo, I don't trust my car to get that far to Toledo and what time would we be leaving from the gate area to get to toledo?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I know SG1 lives closest to the gate :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> I know SG1 lives closest to the gate :thumbsup:


I chartered the BRP jet


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Who sets the rules anyway ? just curious Do multiple latemodel classes if thers enough racers. see whos running a 3 events an whos running only two or ? that should decide the class . 3 make class right. I have two brushless one for sure racin depends on rules


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

oh buy the way im selling my Nitro stuff anyone interested im me a message .
Nitro savage , Nitro mt , Nitro rc10 Ill sell all 3 for 650 or separate em too. email me as well [email protected]


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Back to the motor thing. thers alot of brushed motor options to run to be fast if you dnt have a bushless system . a 4200 class is "UP TO " a 4200. Run a big block mini motor an a good gear an u'll compete.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

hey bud u never answer your pmssssssssssssssss


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Check your PM's Bud!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

jamesj said:


> hey bud u never answer your pmssssssssssssssss


Bud>> drug stores could help you answer your pms issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

jamesj said:


> hey bud u never answer your pmssssssssssssssss


 
Did not have any ????


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

hey bud i resent the pm


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Mini Late Model Rules*

OK – we are going to use the same rules we did for the first two Oval races at The Gate:
5 min race
Stock chassis
Stock rubber tires
7.4 LiPo
4200 Kv brushless motor (max)
Stock gear box
18 tooth pinion (max) – 50 tooth spur (min)

If we have 3 or more brushed guys who want to run the following rules, we can have another heat of Late Models:
4 Min Race
_1. titanium Turn Buckles
2. losi threaded shocks
3. gearing 60/18 max
4. Motor heat sink allowed 
5. New losi late model body (LOSB1316) and McAlister Batesville Mini Late Model (#259)
6. Any connecter for the 2/3 nimh batteries
7. Stock or Baja motors (Baja motors are little slower but more dependable)
8. Batteries: 6 cell batteries up to 1600mah 2/3 amp
9. Bud's stiffener plate
10.Tape may be added to the right front tire to lessen traction and reduce snap rolling
You must use stock Chassis on the Mini Latemodels_

If 3 or more show up for a Mod class, we will include another heat of Mini Late Model
5 min race
No rules – anything goes!

*To be clear – we must have 3 or more to race in each class.* If not we will run them all together. So if you have friends that run the same rules you do – bring them along!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok is this the "set" rules for all 3 events?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yep :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

my brp lipo lifesaver's GTP Sports car is now ready just need to charge her up to bad i do not have a pic of it yet


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Round 1 just around the corner.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

all4fun - what time does the Toledo track usually open the door and what time does racing start?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

:wave:OK - 1st race right around the corner!!

We are working on plaques for the top 3 in each class at the end of the series. The series will be 3 races with no through-outs.

Race entry fee per the track.

Race times per the track (will post as soon as I get the info)

The goal of the Triple-Crown is to have folks experience 3 different tracks and intermingle the 18th scale Northern Ohio racers!!!!!!!!!!

*We will use the BRP Standard Rules -*

Brushed
Chassis - BRP stock chassis and parts - if BRP don't sell it - it's not legal!
Any brushed ESC
BRP brushed motor (Associated 370 motor)
4 cell 2/3A
Tires - BRP only
Body - BRP COT with BRP wing or blade. Body cut to body lines (no rear cut out)
Gearing - 10/48 (may change to 10/45 at the Gate and or Hobbystop)


Brushless
Chassis - BRP stock chassis and parts - if BRP don't sell it - it's not legal!
Only 1/18th ESC's set at 0 timing
Motor - BRP 3100Kv
LiPo - 800Mah - 2S - 20C --must have specs visible on pack
Tires - BRP only
Body - Any BRP body except Da Wedge and B-Mod
Gearing - 10/48 (may change to 10/45 at the Gate and or Hobbystop)

Losi LM rules posted all ready -

Points (Use BRP Series system)
Qualifying
TQ = 30
2nd = 29
3rd = 28
4th = 27 and -1 down the line
Mains:
A Main 1st = 70
A Main 2nd = 67
A Main 3rd = 65
A Main 4th = 64
A Main 5th = 63 and -1 down the line


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*NORCAR at the gate race*

NORCAR at the Gate will open at 10am and start racing at 2:30PM

Entry is 15.00 first class, 5.00 each additional class

Novice racers are free.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

I just called the track 1(567)661-0009 They are looking to have the track open on the 10th for practice. He said to call back in a week to make sure and times.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> NORCAR at the Gate will open at 10am and start racing at 2:30PM
> Entry is 15.00 first class, 10.00 second, 5.00 third and beyond
> Novice racers are free.
> 
> See you all there


Yeah you will :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

June 11th at HobbyStop West in Toledo:
Doors will open at 9am and racing will start around noon


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> June 11th at HobbyStop West in Toledo:
> Doors will open at 9am and racing will start around noon


I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Ron and I will be there too


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Entry fee for Toledo ? 
"Modified BRP parts legal?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Not sure on race fee. Waiting on all4fun to post. As for mods see rules - if BRP don't sell it it's not legal.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

BRP sells it. I just improve it. :thumbsup:


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

1 more week


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

if i bring 100.00 will that be enough or too much


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Geoff and I will be in Toledo Sat. See you all then.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

does don have any extra niftech for sale


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

how big is the track at HobbyStop West in Toledo compared to the gate and freddies


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> how big is the track at HobbyStop West in Toledo compared to the gate and freddies


About the Gate's size


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> if i bring 100.00 will that be enough or too much


You could buy BRP with that much....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes I have some, I'll have it at toledo.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

all right - everyone ready for the race this weekend??? I am very excited to hand Dave and the boys at HobbyStop a real "beat down"!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BTW - I will have 3100kv motors for sale, along with a few 800Mah LiPo's - just in case you need one...


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Not sure on race fee. Waiting on all4fun to post. As for mods see rules - if BRP don't sell it it's not legal.


Hey everyone......sorry about not posting the rest of the info earlier for the first leg at HobbyStop.

Doors open at 9am and racing will start at noon. Race fees will be: $12 for 1st class, $10 for 2nd class and $5 for 3rd class. All rules have been posted by Micro Racer in post #50. This should be a lot of fun....now, I got to get working on my ride(s).  :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> all right - everyone ready for the race this weekend??? I am very excited to hand Dave and the boys at HobbyStop a real "beat down"!


OH BOY!!!! I'm in trouble now!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> all right - everyone ready for the race this weekend??? I am very excited to hand Dave and the boys at HobbyStop a real "beat down"!


 Let the "smack" begin !


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope there are more toledo guys than just Dave ???


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh Yeah...we should have a good showing. Everyone in Toledo is looking forward to this race. Rich Mickle will be out too, but only if it's raining. He flies during the summer. 
Talked to Pat and he said the track will be set up thursday evening and there will be open practice on Friday from 4 to 9pm. The track will be sprayed Friday so the traction will be good for Saturday! A few of us are going to bring some dishes to pass for munching all day. Plenty of refreshments will be in the fridge too. :thumbsup:
We're all looking forward having the 1st leg of the Triple Crown Series at Toledo. Also looking forward going to the 2nd and 3rd leg at Freddies and the Gate!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

:wave: hi all boogedy boogedy lets go carpet racin boyz. james Hobbystop track i think is bigger like longer mostly nice big OVAL . I have some niftech you can use some .(A few drops LOL) Later ! omg i have dust on my cars


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Running AMB or infared ?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Running AMB or infared ?


AMB.....


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Where is the HobbyStop West track located? Does anyone know the address? Thanks


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Not sure on race fee. Waiting on all4fun to post. - if BRP don't sell it it's not legal.


 Uhhh... I don't remember seeing lead weights on Bud's parts rack. Just sayin'...


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Mark5 said:


> Where is the HobbyStop West track located? Does anyone know the address? Thanks


The address is:

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, Ohio 43619

419-471-1108

Pat is the owner


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Uhhh... I don't remember seeing lead weights on Bud's parts rack. Just sayin'...


Bud only sells solid gold


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

ghoulardi said:


> Uhhh... I don't remember seeing lead weights on Bud's parts rack. Just sayin'...





Micro_Racer said:


> Bud only sells solid gold


Pat sells solid Tungston........:thumbsup:  :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud only sells solid gold


save that gold it's all the future world will want


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks all4fun


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This series is going to be as big as Dave Berry's collection of R/C cars!!!!

(THAT'S BIG!!!)


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

i hear he has so many he's going to let lucy drive one:tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I would like to drive his new "mini" Brushless car on the outdoor track


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Or his new off road "wet" vehicle!


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

bud is the parts for cookies program still going? dave w.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

mudguppydave said:


> bud is the parts for cookies program still going? dave w.


Have to see how hungry I'am


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

My cars are prepped and ready to go. Really looking forward to running in the new "BRP 3100 Lipo Class". I sure hope we have enough cars to run LM Mod. Pat and crew set up the Oval track last night. Head'n to the track shortly to apply some traction so everyone will "hook-up" tomorrow  We'll run on it for a while so it will work in. Also bringing some more Natcho Dip for all to enjoy. See everyone tomorrow.....Drive safely. :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave - please test 10/48 and 10/45 - let us know what you guys feel is the best gearing to use.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - please test 10/48 and 10/45 - let us know what you guys feel is the best gearing to use.


 Yes, please tell US, but not Micro. I hear he's using "illegal" parts. :dude:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ghoulardi said:


> Yes, please tell US, but not Micro. I hear he's using "illegal" parts. :dude:


Not "parts"... just weight...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - please test 10/48 and 10/45 - let us know what you guys feel is the best gearing to use.


I'm running 45 in both since I already changed them


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Talked to Dave - 10/45 looks to be the way to go! See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes....10/45 is a good gear for the Toledo track. I know that Toledo is 10ft shorter and 6ft narrower than the Gate and with a little less traction, but 10/45 IMO is just right for the 3100 class. Tested it on the track this evening and sprayed "lightly" with Niftec. The traction came up pretty well with 5 cars practicing on it.....2 foam LM's and 2 rubber LM's and my 3100 BRP for 3 to 4 hours. Should be good for tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

see everyone in a few hours


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody running Mini Sliders? I have one laying around that I converted from a "T" a few years ago. I've been considering racing it at The Gate when they go back to oval. I have a Spy/Baja but also a new sidewinder but no 4200 yet. It has foams right now but I think ya'll are running stock rubber correct? It does have some hopups like turnbuckles, ball diff, Ti outdrives, Al front/lower chassis... basically durability stuff from when it was just a fun toy. I just figured I'd put it to good use. What if anything do I need to change on it?


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

they race those cars get with micro racer


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good racing today !! thanks to all that came out and to the Hobby stop west crew.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who came out to HobbyStopWest Raceway today. We all had a great time, and good food. Thanks Pat and Kathy for all the pizza. Congrads to all the winners. See everyone at the 2nd leg of the tripple crown series.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out to HobbyStopWest Raceway today. We all had a great time, and good food. Thanks Pat and Kathy for all the pizza. Congrads to all the winners. See everyone at the 2nd leg of the tripple crown series.


Congrads on your 2nd in the "B" main finish.....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hopefully I'll make the other two


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Congrads on your 2nd in the "B" main finish.....


Ouch!


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

great time today, thanks pat and kathy for your hard work. lessen all you need is a 4200kv motor and rubber tires and your good to go. i will have mine at the gate. dave w.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

mudguppydave said:


> great time today, thanks pat and kathy for your hard work. lessen all you need is a 4200kv motor and rubber tires and your good to go. i will have mine at the gate. dave w.


oh nooo more competition. lol 

Was good racing by all. Had a good time today. Hope to make it to the Gate.
Hobby Stop West..thank you for hosting the 1st race of the series and the pizza.
Patrick Lowe


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Team Martis from TOLEDO . HI Had a BLAST . :thumbsup: Hey micro is ther going to be any inspections ? before or after races? Didnt see any today .  Were running Mini latemodel 18 pinion max an no max spur ? or open gearing at the gate?


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

So GREAT First round EVERYONE :thumbsup: Hope everyone can travel to next series. Lookn forward to racin again an the new Gate racers that DIDNT come to our track. Is ther Awards for 1st 2nd 3rd? An do you know what were racin for AKA parts , trophies, MONEY lol ? Keep it up havin a GREAT TIME


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Pat Kathy PIZZA was YUMO :woohoo: . Are we grilln at the gate? the Darlington was rainy but YUMMY BBQ


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Congrads on your 2nd in the "B" main finish.....


Ouch.....that really hurt. Congrads to your 1st place finish in the A. Ouch, that still hurts. LOL  I'm sure I'll get over it.....


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hey dave.. did u get your castle speed control to work? wanna buy a sidewhinder for 70.00 $$ brand new still in box


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> lessen all you need is a 4200kv motor and rubber tires and your good to go. i will have mine at the gate. dave w.


Thanks Dave. I'm on it! Now she just needs some paint!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> Ouch.....that really hurt. Congrads to your 1st place finish in the A. Ouch, that still hurts. LOL  I'm sure I'll get over it.....


It's ok, turn that frown upside down 

We'll see you at the Gate next month.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Indeed... A fun event ! Thanks for the pizza. :thumbsup:




Oh...
Don't choke Dave !


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Team Martis - at the end of the series, points will be calculated and the top 3 in BRP Brushed, BRP Brushless 3100, and Stock MLM will get ribbons. For MLM max pinion is 18 min spur is 50. You can use anything in between. The Triple-Crown Series is for fun during the summer months, I do not plan on tech'n at the races unless someone has an issue with another car. I hope that folks can play by the rules and enjoy fun racing!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next race July 16th at the NORCAR at the Gate track. I hear the Gate guys are building a cool track for this event!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave - at least you looked good on the track! That 21 car was very cool!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Dave
Just remember, you may not be fast, but you can allways look good!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks micro . sounds good. thought we had to run a 18/50 only. i got it now:thumbsup: the gate always makes fun tracks . we havent raced the same one yet .


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

TangTester said:


> Dave
> Just remember, you may not be fast, but you can allways look good!


Ouch.....that kinda hurt too. But I'm all over it now.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Micro in the A main Pts you have 1st @70 then [email protected] [email protected] 4th64 then -1pt down the line is this right?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points (Use BRP Series system)
Qualifying
TQ = 30
2nd = 29
3rd = 28
4th = 27 and -1 down the line
Mains:
A Main 1st = 70
A Main 2nd = 67
A Main 3rd = 65
A Main 4th = 64
A Main 5th = 63 and -1 down the line


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Sorry I couldn't make it up on Sat, family stuff to do. Sounds like a good time. See you at The Gate for round two next month.

chuck


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks micro Got it :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*NORCAR race at the Gate*

The second leg of the Triple Crown is 3 weeks away! We will have the track set up for a club race July 9th. The Triple Crown race date is July 16th.

For the club race July 9th we'll be running BRP's, Mini Latemodels and sliders, VTA, and 1/10 oval cars. (Dave Berry bring your VTA!!!)

Same rules apply


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh sweet... didn't know we were gonna run VTA oval. Or am I mixed up?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Oh sweet... didn't know we were gonna run VTA oval. Or am I mixed up?


Guys wanted to run some oval with their VTA's the 9th, so why not


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh man... that's gonna be some interesting racing for sure.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Oh man... that's gonna be some interesting racing for sure.


ha ha, "interesting" is one word for it.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah... there are a couple others but I took the high road. I can't wait, its gonna be crazy!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Yeah... there are a couple others but I took the high road. I can't wait, its gonna be crazy!!!


Taking the high road was your first mistake.  Looking forward to it, and yes it will be crazy.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Dang wish i had time to run that club race  extra practice time would be a great advantage  whats the track set-up like fellas


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

The track is currently still a road course. It has a pretty tight center infield area with a wide entry to a short back stretch. The back stretch has a mild chicane that dumps into a medium sweeper. The signature portion of the track is a mild chicane exiting the sweeper that can be taken dead nuts straight but the racing line is probably a foot wide at best.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

does any one have websight for the transponders


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> does any one have websight for the transponders


https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=MRT1000


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

will we ever get a class for 1/18 Scalpel and thanks for the web sight


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> will we ever get a class for 1/18 Scalpel and thanks for the web sight


You can run a scalpel if you want. There's 1 person from Toledo, if I remember correctly, who runs one with us on road races.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

jamesj said:


> will we ever get a class for 1/18 Scalpel and thanks for the web sight


Thats just what You need  No can't run it in BRP points races, none points go for it have fun


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

here is a video that I took of one of the heat races. sorry that I didn't get any more was trying to get my car to handle better..I think I just went backwards all day..lol. but had fun


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks for the video, I love seeing how good I look in shorts even while being slow.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool Video! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 >> What time does race start at the gate on the 16th ? I may have to work  Rental track that is since it's super modified night al LCS 
I want to race My BRP


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> What time does race start at the gate on the 16th ? I may have to work  Rental track that is since it's super modified night al LCS
> I want to race My BRP


I believe doors open at 10 racing at 2:30


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No chance at noon start ??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Maybe we can start at 1:30 or 2?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

So on the 16th, will that be strictly BRPs and Mini-X's?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> So on the 16th, will that be strictly BRPs and Mini-X's?


Were you thinking VTA?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

VTA, mongrel, TC... Im in for any TC chassis turning left


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will be running a Mini Late Model (Wayne's). The ninth is a warm up race that will also start getting the traction in the rug.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a mini slider I will bring on the 16th, but im in for any 1:10 AWD class if there is interest and/or time permitting


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Maybe we can start at 1:30 or 2?


2:30 is fine. I just will not have to help with the rental track :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

if you would like some practice on the Oval lay-out -- NORCAR will be open for racing on the 9th....it will be the same lay-out used on the 16th.....


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Would like to be there the 16th but have a family reunion to go to in Jackson,Mi


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

squeeker138 said:


> Would like to be there the 16th but have a family reunion to go to in Jackson,Mi


You can always come out the 9th to run


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

would if I could get annother to go with me. gate will be over 3hr drive for me.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry I won't be making the 9th for practice......going to the Detroit Unlimited Hydroplane Gold Cup race for the 9th and 10th. A bunch of us go every year and we never miss it. Kinda like the Daytona 500 of boat racing!! But I will for sure be there on the 16th with Matt Heckman and Dave Willey from Toledo. I'm planning to be at the Gate to install some new window treatment though on the 7th. The purple stuff, Wayne said took a dump and doesn't work any more. Oh, wait a minute....I can't make it out that day. It's my Birthday..... Just kidding. :tongue:


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*birthday*

what's wayne getting you for your birthday?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mudguppydave said:


> what's wayne getting you for your birthday?


a footlong....


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh Boy........I can see where this is going.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just heard were going to have some Yummy eats at this race. Make sure You come out and run/eat :thumbsup:


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Just heard were going to have some Yummy eats at this race. Make sure You come out and run/eat :thumbsup:


Yeah I heard that too:wave:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Oval racing, the car show, friends and Chuck's cooking. 
Dosen't get too much better.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> Oval racing, the car show, friends and Chuck's cooking.
> Dosen't get too much better.


"DMiz" is participating with the cooking too 

Maybe a friendly compitition between them.....


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

what is the fee this sat the 9th


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> what is the fee this sat the 9th


Prices for the 9th are the usual club race prices.
20.00 first class
10.00 2nd
5.00 3rd and up
kids free


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

We are teaming up next weekend. Let me give you a hint. BBQ and sides. It'll be worth it just for the food.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackin said:


> We are teaming up next weekend. Let me give you a hint. BBQ and sides. It'll be worth it just for the food.


The 16th Chuck? I will be there!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 >> What is the race entry fees for the race on 
16th ? And does it include all the great food the Guys are making?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Raced on the oval tonight! It is a fun and challenging track! Should be a lot of fun next Satuday! See everyone then!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> What is the race entry fees for the race on
> 16th ? And does it include all the great food the Guys are making?


The price for the 16th is 15.00 first class, 5.00 each additional class.

It will not include food. If you opt to purchase food from the Gate, we will have pulled pork and brisket platters (pulled pork or brisket with beans, slaw, and a drink). All proceeds go to pay bills 

We'll also have a 50/50 raffle, so Bud can win and buy at Steak and Shake 

Doors will be open at 10am and racing starts at 2:30!!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

You can also check out the car show in the parking lot. Must have been 10 cobras there yesterday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good. I got to run on the track and it is going to be FUN and FAST !!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Sounds good. I got to run on the track and it is going to be FUN and FAST !!


Plus Bud gets to eat for another week!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Sounds good. I got to run on the track and it is going to be FUN and FAST !!


Yes, you made that look a little too easy.:thumbsup:

No substitute for talent I guess. See you Saturday.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

He is The Legend!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

CarbonJoe said:


> Plus Bud gets to eat for another week!


I hope


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Mackin said:


> He is The Legend!


Not till I'm dead


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Is is better than was!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm going to be ready with the Mini Late Model. 
I hopefully have the steering better with a new servo saver spring. the car was cornering so hard that the servo saver was giving up in the corners. And that was mid afternoon. There won't be a traction problem at all.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Lessen, Don't forget your camera.


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

Well hate to break this to everyone looking forward to eating my great BBQ or is that getting spanked by me in the 3100 lipo class but I will not be making it to the race on Saturday my grandmother passed away today and the funeral is on Saturday.Dave


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Sorry to here that Dave. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

chuck


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Sorry about your loss Dave.

-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry to hear that Dave.

SG1>> Is track open friday night?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm still planning on doing bbq. Pulled pork and ribs?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Sorry to hear that Dave.
> 
> SG1>> Is track open friday night?


Would you like it to be?

We didn't plan on it, but for a small fee anything is possible


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No thats fine was just wondering. I'll be there bright and early Sat like about 12:00


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your loss Dave.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Dave, will keep you in our prayers..


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Dave. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

We'll see everyone in the AM!!

I hope Bud brings tires


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Jason Smith and I will be out to watch the action for a little while tommorrow. I'm trying to talk him into a BRP:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great race Guy's !!! Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Back to back 10 minute mains... don't forget to blink, or you'll need eye drops.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

I got several bids on E-Bay for one of my crawlers. Auction ends next week so I'll getting a BRP soon after that:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who came out to The Gate for some great BRP racing. Also, thanks to the racers who ran the VTA support class. Old muscle cars on an oval are pretty darn cool.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Another fun race day at the Gate again. Thanks to Wayne and crew for all the work prepairing for today's race. Dave Wiley and I had a lot of fun and was great seeing everyone again.....looking forward to racing at Freddies again for the 3rd leg of the tripple crown series next month. :thumbsup:


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words,I really appreciate it.Sounds like racing was alot of fun,hope to make it to Freddies for the final leg of the series.Was looking forward to running my vta on the oval,maybe it can happen at Freddies.Thanks again,Dave M.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Is anybody going to post the results so those who couldn't be there can see what we missed?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks to those who were willing to share some tips concerning my Slider. I learned quite a bit and hope to be able to make it all the way through the day next time (as well as a lot faster)


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Is anybody going to post the results so those who couldn't be there can see what we missed?


I'm sure Micro could help us with this...

Just off the top of my head,

BRP 3100 class, I TQ'ed and won
Joe K. bumped up from the B

BRP SS went to Don S, Bud TQ'ed

mini latemodel was Ron Mick with a TQ and win

Novice was Sandra and George having fun

BRP open was Dave Berry TQ'ing and winning

VTA was Joe K. TQ'ing and winning


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

You missed a fun event Don.
The car show was great also. Hot and loud.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I had a great time. The BRP house car was a rocket. Looking forward to the next one!

chuck


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Mackin said:


> I had a great time. The BRP house car was a rocket. Looking forward to the next one!
> 
> chuck


You sure were FAST !!!!


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks to wayne, chuck, tina, travis and everyone else for agreat race. will see everyone at freddie's for the third leg of the triple crown:thumbsup: dave w.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks for the cookies!


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

selling my brp car on oval thread there is detail if anyone is interested.....Lack of interest in my area and the thought someone else could put it to good use.....loved the car and class wish more would have ran them here in indianapolis.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Mini Late model racers. I know you didn't show up for the Gate race. 

How about the next one at Freddies?


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

i will be at freddie's, i will put a 4200 in my latemodel to run there. i wonder if freddie wants cookies dave w.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I have a 4200 motor and a Mini-Rage I would like to sell. I will have it with me Friday. If interested, make me an offer. Only have 10 minutes on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I have a 4200 motor and a Mini-Rage I would like to sell. I will have it with me Friday. If interested, make me an offer. Only have 10 minutes on them. :thumbsup:


$.05, but I'll go up to $.10


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> i will be at freddie's, i will put a 4200 in my latemodel to run there. i wonder if freddie wants cookies dave w.


I'll be at Freddies with my Late Model with a 4200 also.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Please take note guys: The final race in the series is on a Friday. I hope that doesn't throw a wrench in the works.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks Wayne, but I was looking for a little more reasonable offer.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Thanks Wayne, but I was looking for a little more reasonable offer.


I thought you were independantly wealthy and didn't need the money...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:I got that way by not making stupid deals.


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

what time will freddie open on the 19th? dave w.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

mudguppydave said:


> what time will freddie open on the 19th? dave w.


We open up every Friday at 11 am. and I will have a fresh gallon of 2 % milke for those Cookies !!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Save some cookies!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Save some cookies!


Save some pie


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I heard its someone's birthday. Wonder who it could be? :hat::hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well Boy's & Girl's - the last leg of the Triple-Crown is August 19th at Freddies! Attached are the points - remember no throw out race... every point is critical :thumbsup:

WOW - Bud in 2nd place - pressure is on at Freddies!

:tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What if We are tied  A race off


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

its about time we see some points for this triple crown


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> its about time we see some points for this triple crown


Ya, what's wrong with you Micro?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I guess I am just slow!


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Micro_Racer said:


> I guess I am just slow!


Maybe your wheel nuts are too tight or you have too much tape holding you together.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> What if We are tied  A race off


Is that like a Dance off?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Is that like a Dance off?


I think the racers should vote for the winner if there is a tie.

We cheer for the winner!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I want to see Bud and Don dance


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> I want to see Bud and Don dance


Dance off !!! I know I would beat Don at that :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

hey bud what car bodies are u bringing to the gate this sat


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Dance off !!! I know I would beat Don at that :thumbsup:


I think Don would look better in a dress....

I vote for Don!!!

BUT....

What if Don wins it out right!! WOW!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Don used to be a chippendales dancer back in the day..:dude:

2 dudes dancing in out at the gayte..... enough said on that comment


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Don used to be a chippendales dancer back in the day..:dude:
> 
> 2 dudes dancing in out at the gayte..... enough said on that comment


The dancing would take place at Freddie's....

I'm sure Freddie would pick a winner....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

jamesj said:


> hey bud what car bodies are u bringing to the gate this sat


Whatever You want that I have


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

ok i hope my lipo batteries come in b4 12:00 noon im thinking race starts at 5:00pm sg said he had a lipo for sale he didn't say how much


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

jamesj said:


> ok i hope my lipo batteries come in b4 12:00 noon im thinking race starts at 5:00pm sg said he had a lipo for sale he didn't say how much


 I have one You can borrow. What body did You want?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

K-5
It's NORCAR at The Gate.


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

This Friday is the last race of the triple crown,I will be doing pulled pork sandwiches,Chuck is bringing the sides,beans and coleslaw.For a nominal fee of say 5 dollars,you can have a sandwich,beans,slaw and a drink.Come on out and enjoy the food and racing.Dave


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Mackin said:


> K-5
> It's NORCAR at The Gate.


Hi Chuck... I dont think its norcar anymore, as you and I are two of the founding fathers of norcar..we used to vote on changes,, :wave:


Whatever have fun folks:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Also no other group except Nascar and these geniouses changes rules mid season


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

It is NORCAR again, come out and check it out.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

like a broken record, and can't even get the facts correct. Kind of sad really.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BIG race this friday for the final leg of the triple crown. Lot's of pro drivers coming in for this one. You better be there :thumbsup: Freddies Hobbies racing starts at 7:00


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> BIG race this friday for the final leg of the triple crown. Lot's of pro drivers coming in for this one. You better be there :thumbsup: Freddies Hobbies racing starts at 7:00


Dave Willey, Matt Heckman and myself will also be there from Toledo and Michigan to support the third leg at Freddies. I'm pretty sure Dave will be bringing his "Now Famous" cookies and I will be bringing my "Natcho dip" and chips for all to enjoy. Looking forward getting together with everyone again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> like a broken record, and can't even get the facts correct. Kind of sad really.


Bitter old men are prone to do that Chuck


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

all4fun said:


> Dave Willey, Matt Heckman and myself will also be there from Toledo and Michigan to support the third leg at Freddies. I'm pretty sure Dave will be bringing his "Now Famous" cookies and I will be bringing my "Natcho dip" and chips for all to enjoy. Looking forward getting together with everyone again. :thumbsup:


Awesome, I hope I can make it out. Will be a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Cookies, mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Cookies, mmmmmmmmmmmm!


Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Are we going to see anymore mini latemodels??


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Are we going to see anymore mini latemodels??


Don't you have one?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> Don't you have one?


Yep... the one Ron is running..lol..


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Yep... the one Ron is running..lol..


ha ha. Well if someone other than you has to run your car Ron is a great choice.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Good luck guys Sorry we arent there for this . see yea after oct. :wave:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

i'll try to be there this friday 7:00 pm i might be there at 5:00pm


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone have any old Tekin chargers they want to get rid of CHEAP Bring them to the race :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Also if You need anything that may not be on the rack let Me know.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Talent!


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

TELEMETRY!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

I heard Wayne wants to touch the rack


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A can of whoop A$$


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

Micro_Racer said:


> A can of whoop A$$


Bud is out I bought them all up


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

anyone else bringing a mini slider to freddie's? dave w.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will have the mini late model.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

mudguppydave said:


> anyone else bringing a mini slider to freddie's? dave w.


You mean like White Castle ?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:I have 3 tekins I might want to sell, I won't be at the next race. If you are interested,e-mail me an offer.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Which Tekins?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Sorry, will not be able to attend the race tonight, have a rescheduled dinner to attend.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I have 2 BC112A and 1 BC44.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Just got done with the sides for tonight. Mac salad, baked beans and also black bean salsa. Looking forward to racing tonight, and Daves BBQ.

chuck


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll be there for the fun and festivities!

Dave Berry and a few others from Toledo will be joining us also.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone make a vid? just wondering. see ya in the fall :thumbsup:


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

Pork is on the smoker since 5:30 this morning,Damn it smells good around here.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yum !!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Finally get food, and I can't be there!!!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Easy said:


> Finally get food, and I can't be there!!!!!


Oh, the irony! Missing the food because you'll be at a dinner.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I would rather be racing!!


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

sandra and I will be there bud do not forget the screws for the brushless motors


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

The Toledo guys and I had a great time at Freddies....the 3100 BRP tripple crown series was a blast this year. Also really enjoyed running the 4200's in our late models. Congrads to all the winners!! Thanks to all that brought food for us all to enjoy.....I can still smell Dave's BBQ pulled pork. Emmmmmm ; The food just keeps getting better and better. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This was a great First time series. A lot of fun racing, good food and friends. 

I had a blast running Wayne's Mini Late Model.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Good times last night. I had a blast. Ate way too much.

chuck


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks to all that came out !!! Dave, Chuck and Freddie for the food and race center. 

Congrats to the triple crown winners. The Race had some of the best racing I have seen in some time :thumbsup:

I won a Trophy


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*What a fun series!* 

A big thank you to the 3 tracks:
HoobyStop West, NORCAR, and Freddies

It was the door to door racing in the 3100kv class, with 5 guys all within 3 seconds of each other in qualifying. It was some of the best racing to date!!!!

A lot was on the line last night, with racers trying to get every point they could! At the end of the night, 1 point seperated several of the positions.

Congrats to:
BRP Brushed Stock:
1. Bud Bartos
2. Don S.
3. Brankica

BRP 3100Kv
1. Wayne Gerber
2. Patrick Barber
3. Michael Elwood

Mini LM:
1. Ron Mick - TQ and race winner at every track! :thumbsup:
2. Roger Franks
3. Jay Martis


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks for posting the results.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BIG THANK YOU TO DAVE AND CHUCK FOR THE 

*BBQ AND FOOD!!!!*

my belly is still full :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

chaz955i said:


> like a broken record, and can't even get the facts correct. Kind of sad really.


9995664456


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> *What a fun series!*
> 
> A big thank you to the 3 tracks:
> HoobyStop West, NORCAR, and Freddies
> ...


Bummed I couldn't make it. Got stuck taking my wife to see a Bon Jovi tribute band. Nice night for it but I would have rather been racing. Hope you guys have another Triple Crown event. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

K-5 CAPER said:


> 9995664456


What is this, your phone number? 

If you have any questions about the current iteration of NORCAR or The Gate (not The Gayte) feel free to stop by. My name is Chuck Smith. I'd be happy to discuss the hard work, money and time a number of people are spending, to have a top level track and race experience for the people who spend their time and money to come out and race. Ultimately, that is who it is about, the racers who come out to support events like The Triple Crown, and regional tracks like Freddies, Hobbystop, and The Gate working together to keep the hobby alive.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

k-5 caper said:


> 9995664456


8675309


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

sg1 said:


> 8675309


Jenny, Jenny I got your number...

Good old Tommy Tutone:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> 8675309


ha ha :thumbsup:


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

What was the race prizes ? Kool i took 3rd in latemodel. i cant wait to race again im doin football now


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave Berry has you MLM trophy.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

ok thanks micro ill tell my dad


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> What is this, your phone number?
> 
> If you have any questions about the current iteration of NORCAR or The Gate (not The Gayte) feel free to stop by. My name is Chuck Smith. I'd be happy to discuss the hard work, money and time a number of people are spending, to have a top level track and race experience for the people who spend their time and money to come out and race. Ultimately, that is who it is about, the racers who come out to support events like The Triple Crown, and regional tracks like Freddies, Hobbystop, and The Gate working together to keep the hobby alive.


I donated money to the original gate people way back when,,, so i guess i know somthing about it :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

K-5 CAPER said:


> I donated money to the original gate people way back when,,, so i guess i know somthing about it :thumbsup:


Your knowledge of the original gate was never in question or relevant to anything I said. For the most part the current Gate and current NORCAR are the same in name only. If you haven't been to the Gate, stop out sometime. You might like what you see. The current schedule is on norcarracing.com. :thumbsup:


----------

